# Hi, from Texas!



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello! I'm Whitney and fairly new here.
My sister showed me this awesome place! (Thanks, Meagan!)

I was just a normal make-up wearing girl..until lurking this place and now I think I might be forming a problem LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just saying hello!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome Whitney


----------



## LindaP (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Whitney!  I'm from Texas too!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to the forum! have fun posting!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Whitney!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Whitney!!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

greetings from hawaii, Whitney!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome n enjoy, i know i'm really enjoying specktra : )


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Hope you're finding your way around alright =)


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Whitney!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

